

Comments work with https - JumpCrisscross


======
gnosis
Is HN having SSL problems? Firefox is complaining that HN's SSL cert has not
been verified. A screenshot can be seen here: [1]

It used to be fine up to today.

[1] - <http://img1.imagilive.com/0313/hn-cert-130311.png>

~~~
arthulia
That is not the fingerprint I have.

~~~
gnosis
Is news.ycombinator.com resolving to 184.172.10.74 for you as it is for me?

We may be looking at different servers.

------
return13
Chrome users - don't panik if the site looks ugly with https; It's supposed to
look like this ;)
[https://support.google.com/chrome/bin/answer.py?hl=en&an...](https://support.google.com/chrome/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=1342714)

~~~
jtokoph
If you want it to load the css/images, click the shield icon on the right side
of the address bar and click the load button.

------
pyre
Wait. Since when has HN had https?

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
A very long time, AKA long enough that I can't remember how long ago it was
when I updated my bookmarks to use https by default.

~~~
pyre
I can remember a number of times that people would complain that HN wasn't
https / didn't have a certificate. Heh. Didn't realize that it was changed at
some point.

------
schuke
Why did it take so long to support comment with https though?

~~~
jtokoph
I think this was in response to comments not working on the http (insecure)
protocol.

------
zbowling
it's fixed now.

------
orik
this css man, this css.

------
t0
Thanks!

